# I got a fuji MX-450 from my pops, anyone ever hear of it? Can't find any info.



## kwhitepk (Jun 29, 2013)

FUJI MX 450? Has anyone heard of this?My dad gave me a fuji mx 450 he picked up for 10$, gave it a new chain and tune up. I haven't ridden in years and really dont know anything about bikes. I tried to look up the model, but no info anywhere...Has anyone heard of this bike model and have some info? It looks like a hard tail mountain bike, but has newer fatboy road tires on it. And does anyone know how much it would have cost new and anything about the year it was made. Color is royal blue, mens bike.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Fuji was around , might still be . Have you looked on bikepedia or bike bluebook? Need more info to guess on cost,things like derailuers,brakes, cranks ,shifters ,fork rims, headset.


----------



## kwhitepk (Jun 29, 2013)

rangeriderdave said:


> Fuji was around , might still be . Have you looked on bikepedia or bike bluebook? Need more info to guess on cost,things like derailuers,brakes, cranks ,shifters ,fork rims, headset.


I am really just looking for any info on the model mx-450 itself. I know about fuji for road bikes, but can't find anything on this model. nothing on bikepedia or bike bluebook. Its almost as if the model doesn't exist.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I sent you a link with info on that bike in your other identical thread ... what info are you looking for exactly?

that bike has a CroMo frame and a low end 3X6 drivetrain and was probably made in the late 80's to early 90's. New it was probably under $300.

You might try asking in the Fuji sub forum

Fuji

hope that helps


----------



## kwhitepk (Jun 29, 2013)

Zoke2 said:


> I sent you a link with info on that bike in your other identical thread ... what info are you looking for exactly?
> 
> that bike has a CroMo frame and a low end 3X6 drivetrain and was probably made in the late 80's to early 90's. New it was probably under $300.
> 
> ...


that is exactly what im looking for, thanks. the other link was just a pic of a bike and since i have one here i already knew what it looked like, just wanted to know from whence it came.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I found a MX-450 for sale, and the price was $100. Looks old, and it is a 26er, 18 speed (6x3), etc. It is a good beginners bike, but because of the frame being Chromoly, it would be better to ride the heck out of it and buy a new bike, not to upgrade it other than new tires, grips, etc.


----------

